

Is the Daily Show new? (answering the hard questions...) - rdnck76
http://stdio.me/is-tds-new/

======
evo_9
Typo btw: "Its" should be "It's" (as in it is a repeat).

------
evo_9
Nice. It should show both Daily show and Colbert Report though. They seem
inseparable to me.

------
oinker
Is that just a scraper?

~~~
rdnck76
Yeah, just a ruby script with nokogiri.

